# ?



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Do slingshots have to be in the 3/4 range???? I want to glue 2 pieces of board together.....My birch is 7 ply..

Dennis


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

No reason not to.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They don't have to be, but generally are. If you use the right glue ... no problems.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

and what is the right glue????

Dennis


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Titebond 2 is what I use. Works like a champ


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I wouldn't go any less than 1/2" on a slingshot unless its metal core, micarta, or some other super hard material. But it can be as thick as you can comfortably hold. I like mine to start around 1" thick to give me some room to work it down


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

+1 to the Titebond. I use II and III (waterproof)


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks!!!!

Dennis


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I use the cheap white wood glue from HF and have never had a failure.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Tight bond 2 solid stuff


----------

